# I want to wear a regular watch, but I still want the notifications from my phone. Any ideas?



## Adam Chance

I'm a longtime pebble user and want to start wearing more of my collection again.


Maybe one of those "fitness bands"?


----------



## shnjb

you could wear two watches.
some people are doing it.


----------



## VR16710

Adam Chance said:


> I'm a longtime pebble user and want to start wearing more of my collection again.
> 
> Maybe one of those "fitness bands"?


It wouldn't be from your collection but you could give the new Fossil a look, I think it's called the Q Grant. If I'm not mistaken it is basically a regular watch but has LED's underneath to alert you to notifications.

Fossil Q wearables reviewed: Smartwatches that actually look good | Ars Technica


----------



## mpalmer

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## trott3r

A smaller smartwatch.like the pebble fits under my shirt right cuff easily. Automatic on left wrist


----------



## tknospdr

How about this?
Chronos under-watch disc turns traditional watches into smart ones (save $50 on pre-order) | 9to5Mac


----------



## mikewood

I guess it would be strange for a watch to just Keep track of time. A pen or pencil to say just take notes and a phone in your pocket to be all those other things like notify you of messages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr

mikewood said:


> I guess it would be strange for a watch to just Keep track of time. A pen or pencil to say just take notes and a phone in your pocket to be all those other things like notify you of messages.


INFIDEL!! BURN HIM WITH FIRE!


----------



## Buhma55c

Adam Chance said:


> I'm a longtime pebble user and want to start wearing more of my collection again.
> 
> Maybe one of those "fitness bands"?


Try this Chronos disk

https://www.wearchronos.com/

http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-268B-1992






And another disc that gives notifications Trivoly


----------



## Grantdavidjones

Garmin Fenix 3 pairs very well with Apple devices. You get all the notifications, audio controls and activity tracking. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dj898

well there was/is Kairos Hybrid watch
and then there's KS project where someone came up with the smart watch band


----------



## xthine

Plenty of options these days. I wear my Vivosmart HR when I want notifications and still wear a regular watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev

+1 on the prior comment re: Fossil Q Grant. It is a regular quartz fashion watch, running off a regular battery that lasts the usual 1 year or so. It also has a notification light discreetly located in the side of the case, opposite of the crown, which displays different colors, depending on the notification. It also will vibrate. A good choice for those who want both a traditional watch and modern notifications.

Rob


----------



## sefrcoko

You could always Schwarzkopf it


----------



## Buhma55c

I've always worn something on my right wrist as I wore a watch on my left, just to balance things out a bit.

when I want to wear a traditional watch and still want notifications....

Striiv Touch with a leather band I made.









Samsung Gear Fit on a paracord bracelet.


----------



## bryan00

Buhma55c said:


> I've always worn something on my right wrist as I wore a watch on my left, just to balance things out a bit.
> 
> when I want to wear a traditional watch and still want notifications....
> 
> Striiv Touch with a leather band I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Gear Fit on a paracord bracelet.


THIS


----------



## Buhma55c

Another leather band that I made to fit a Striiv Fusion with heart rate monitor.










This actually worked great. I crashed my bike and my Breitling crystal cracked but my Striiv was A Ok. Broke my foot tho


----------



## thunderzy

I like the paracord 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## krizj

Buhma55c said:


> Another leather band that I made to fit a Striiv Fusion with heart rate monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually worked great. I crashed my bike and my Breitling crystal cracked but my Striiv was A Ok. Broke my foot tho


Sorry you cashed your bike, cracked your Breitling crystal and broke your foot too, but that's a really nice watch......want one.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

like others have said - right wrist. When I want to wear a real watch, I put my Android Wear on the right.


----------



## maxixix

http://frederiqueconstant.com/collections/horological-smartwatch/

Worth a look not sure if it fits the profile.


----------



## Reggieroo

Adam Chance said:


> I'm a longtime pebble user and want to start wearing more of my collection again.
> 
> Maybe one of those "fitness bands"?


I'm doing just that by wearing a Garmin Vivosmart HR on my left wrist, gives me phone notifications etc. On my right wrist is my daily wearer.


----------



## Soju Soldier

Suunto Ambit3 will push notifications from your phone.


----------



## Baham

tknospdr said:


> INFIDEL!! BURN HIM WITH FIRE!


It's a very "seductive" gadget.


----------



## shnjb

Soju Soldier said:


> Suunto Ambit3 will push notifications from your phone.


Lol
Your ID is pretty funny.


----------



## Soju Soldier

shnjb said:


> Lol
> Your ID is pretty funny.


Spent a few years in Korea drinking the stuff. Got pretty good at it.


----------



## mharris660

Well, you have notifications in your pocket on your phone and on your wrist with a smart watch. Do you need both? I just did a test, I looked at my phone when a text message arrived. Results? It worked as well as looking at my watch. Question remains, do you need both? Which makes you happier, a device on your wrist that does exactly what your phone does or a nice classic time piece? Only you can answer that. Smart watches lasted all of 2 days with me. I determined they were a big waste of time.


----------



## Watch_now

You can also try some smart straps, they let you make your watch smart without actually having to change it/buying another one.
There are some that look quite nice


----------



## Watch_now

I think you should go for a smart strap. They usually have classical designs (so you keep the design of your watch) and they can be attached to (almost) any watch. So you'll have smart functionalities in a classical watch. I don't know many but the one that I like the most is a French company called Maintool. maintool.me


----------



## Hellosolifornia

you should wear smartwatch like samsung gear


----------



## imalchg1

How about something like the Montblanc e-strap: Montblanc e-Strap


----------



## HerrNano

There is a little known product called Ditto.

https://www.amazon.com/Ditto-Wearab...qid=1469379931&sr=8-1&keywords=ditto+wearable

I aaaalmost bought one. You can clip it anywhere and it vibrates when you receive whatever notifications you program.


----------



## SirRipo

mharris660 said:


> Well, you have notifications in your pocket on your phone and on your wrist with a smart watch. Do you need both? I just did a test, I looked at my phone when a text message arrived. Results? It worked as well as looking at my watch. Question remains, do you need both? Which makes you happier, a device on your wrist that does exactly what your phone does or a nice classic time piece? Only you can answer that. Smart watches lasted all of 2 days with me. I determined they were a big waste of time.


I mean, yes, your phone does everything. But smartwatches can let you do many things that aren't possible with a regular watch. Spit GPS directions to your wrist so you don't have to have your phone mounted on your dash/window/whatever. Control music remotely, see if it's worth pulling your phone out of your pocket or not (say you're in a meeting, or at lunch, or whatever). Just because you don't see the purpose for them doesn't mean they have no purpose.

OP, you could look at a G-Shock as well. They have a few BT enabled models that display basic notifications. BLUETOOTH WATCH - G-SHOCK - CASIO Looks like it only supports a handful of older Samsung phones on the Android side (Note3, S4 and S5) - not sure what support is like on the newer devices but I'd imagine it should work unless they have some kind of device check beyond software version.


----------



## scentedlead

SirRipo said:


> OP, you could look at a G-Shock as well. They have a few BT enabled models that display basic notifications. BLUETOOTH WATCH - G-SHOCK - CASIO Looks like it only supports a handful of older Samsung phones on the Android side (Note3, S4 and S5) - not sure what support is like on the newer devices but I'd imagine it should work unless they have some kind of device check beyond software version.


The point of using a smartwatch for notifications is to save you from having to pull out your phone and the problem with traditional watches that have a bluetooth indicator is that they tell you nothing except that they have something.

Smartwatch: Mom: Your Auntie got hit by a car!
Me: pulls out phone.

Smartwatch: Tumblr or Twitteriffic notification.
Me: swipes down to dismiss.

Smartwatch: Client has not-so-brilliant change of mind at 9:30 p.m.
Me: swipes down to dismiss.

Smartwatch: Client says lawyer says to edit section of website or else.
Me: pulls out phone.

vs.

Bluetooth watch: notification lights up.
Me: pulls out phone.

Bluetooth watch: notification lights up.
Me: pulls out phone.

Bluetooth watch: notification lights up.
Me: pulls out phone.

Bluetooth watch: notification lights up.
Me: pulls out phone.

If I had to wear a traditional watch, I'd rather wear one that _didn't_ have bluetooth.


----------



## BarracksSi

scentedlead said:


> Smartwatch: Client has not-so-brilliant change of mind at 9:30 p.m.
> Me: swipes down to dismiss.


Ha! ;-)



> If I had to wear a traditional watch, I'd rather wear one that _didn't_ have bluetooth.


Yup. A device with "non-actionable" notifications would be more of a pain in the ass. I've equated it with a secretary who just tells me I received a message but wouldn't tell me who it's from, what it contains, or even how it arrived.


----------



## soslow

The bracelet idea is actually pretty clever.


----------



## imalchg1

I don't know if they are available, I'm curious to check one out.


----------

